
Curl parrot.live - eddd
Do it in the console, you won&#x27;t be disappointed.
======
edmanet

                          .,:dkdc:;;:c:,:d:.          
                         .loc'.,cc::c:::,..;:.        
                       .cl;....;dkdccc::,...c;        
                      .c:,';:'..ckc',;::;....;c.      
                    .c:'.,dkkoc:ok:;llllc,,c,';:.     
                   .;c,';okkkkkkkk:;lllll,:kd;.;:,.   
                   co..:kkkkkkkkkk:;llllc':kkc..oNc   
                 .cl;.,oxkkkkkkkkkc,:cll;,okkc'.cO;   
                 ;k:..ckkkkkkkkkkkl..,;,.;xkko:',l'   
                .,...';dkkkkkkkkkkd;.....ckkkl'.cO;   
             .,,:,.;oo:ckkkkkkkkkkkdoc;;cdkkkc..cd,   
          .cclo;,ccdkkl;llccdkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkd,.c;     
         .lol:;;okkkkkxooc::coodkkkkkkkkkkkko'.oc     
       .c:'..lkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkd,.oc     
      .lo;,:cdkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkd,.c;     

,dx:..;lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllc'...

